# 12700H power limit throttle on Asus Flow Z13



## pau1ow (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi guys,

As the NBR forum is out (RIP), I thought I would start posting here.

I just acquired the new Flow Z13 which is a great device but Asus has severely gimped its CPU performances in particular when the dGPU (RTX 3050) is in use.
No matter what PL1/PL2 are set, after a period of time under load, the 12700H is power limited to 22W (with dGPU in use) or 45W (without GPU load). My biggest problem is the 22W power limit which I cannot seem to get rid of.
I've removed DPTF from Device Manager and disabled power limits (see settings attached) but my guess is there is a temperature sensor triggering this power limit (as it happens after 5 min of heavy load). 
Adjusting PL1/PL2 definitely helps but this get bypassed then (even though CPU temperatures are "acceptable").

I also see that BD PROCHOT is greyed out which is probably not good news.

Any clue what else could be tweaked ?

Cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2022)

pau1ow said:


> 22W power limit


It looks like Asus is using an embedded controller to force feed a ridiculous 22W power limit to your. Your CPU has a 45W TDP rating. There is no easy fix for this kind of stupidity.

If you have the option to send it back, return it and request a full refund. Your CPU is not able to run at its intel rated TDP. Kind of like paying for a 400 HP car that can only deliver 200 HP.

Grayed out and locked BD PROCHOT seems to be a common 12th Gen feature.


----------



## Raiden6226 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi @pau1ow!

I just bought a Z13. I'm on Windows 11 and upgraded to the latest bios (309). I've noticed that without Throttlestop running my CPU sits around 11W in games even when the GPU is at about 35-40% usage giving me terrible framerates. If I open Throttlestop in the background it'll usually go up to 22W and performance is significantly better - I'd be perfectly happy with it at 22W.

Did you notice that yours doesn't hit 22W unless you had Throttlestop open? I've reached out to ASUS but when it's at 22W temps seem really good so it seems more like a bug/bad driver to me.

Edit: I've also noticed this stays at 11W as I switch between Silent, Performance and Turbo modes in game

Thanks


----------



## pau1ow (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi Raiden,

I cannot live without Throttlestop so this is the first thing I install on my Intel devices.
To be honest, 22W is already a significant nerf for me and is not acceptable, so if Asus is really throttling down the CPU further without the use of Throttlestop, then it's even worse. 
There is 0 downside for having Throttlestop in the background so enjoy the free CPU performances


----------



## gQx (Nov 4, 2022)

so it reaches 4.5 ghz with egpu and only 81 c? those efficent cpu s must do their work. niceee!!!


----------

